# Advise needed for new CHE - UK based



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

My CHE has broken - a problem with fuse maybe, and even when changing fuse in plug and bulb it wont work. New bulb tried and it just fizzled. I'm not very DIY savvy, and more concerned with getting up again fast than trying to fix - 

UK people - can you recommend a brand of CHE bulb/holder that I can buy easily? been looking at amazon, but i panic when so much choice about finding 'the best' for my Marjorie. Not concerned at cost, just looking for reliable bulb/holder brand 

Currently am using a heat mat and a microwave warmer for small animals - with a good cover but not long term solution. 

Any advise appreciated. 

(housed in guinea pig cage - plastic bottom with wire 'cage' top)
Thank-you x


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Most people use this one.
But people with vivariums use a differnt holder with a safty gaurd because they screw it to the top.
Theres also swell reptile and the online reptile shop that you can have a look at for CHE they are good prices as well they arrive pretty fast as well


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks Ria, 

Too much choice always gives me grief!


----------

